# The Evil Eye



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby went in early this morning for a sedated dental cleaning. He's needed the cleaning for a while now, but we've postponed it due to his cataract surgery and recovery. Last month his ophthalmologist cleared him for the procedure if we gave him a course of Clavamox, to prevent infection traveling into the eye. Toby doesn't tolerate it well, so we've been giving him a little more food to help blunt the gastric side effects of the antibiotic. 

This morning he fasted. He was not a happy Camper. Once again I ended up sneaking in my meal while he pouted. Then, before taking him to the vet, I gave him a thorough brushing. Toby has a lifelong fear and aversion to being brushed and groomed. We discovered this shortly after adopting him from the rescue at 5 months. I always attributed it to his first family probably using the brush as discipline on him. As a result, brushing Toby is a challenge. One would think we are abusing him. So, he's a ragamuffin in most of our photos! 

I dread putting Toby in the car since he won't get in himself anymore. We think the cataract surgery affected his depth perception so he can't figure out where to jump--to him it looks like jumping into dark space. I decided to take hubby's low slung car. Since my pinched nerve, I've used food as an enticement--well, it's working because he jumped right in. When he realized there was no food on the seat for him, he rewarded me with the evil eye, the entire half mile drive to the clinic! There is nothing worse than getting the evil eye, well, maybe the poor pitiful me pout, which I also got this morning. 

I'm feeling like a really bad doggie Mom today. Oh the guilt!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, he's an adorable ragamuffin.:smooch: I sooooo wish I could squeeze and kiss him. You'll have to do it for me.

Sorry for the stink eye. I'm sure you'll make it up to him later.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope all goes well with his dental cleaning today :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

When they get older, everything is such a challenge! Even the most obidient golden kids, become stubborn as they age. You started my day out with a smile. Anne, never think that you're a bad golden kid Mom. You're the very BEST!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping everything goes well for Toby with his teeth cleaning...then spoil him rotten when he comes home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Toby sent me a message.
Dear Mom, you are very, very bad and you must make it up to me in many, many ways. ;=)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona got a message from Toby too. She replies he is more than welcome to seek safe shelter with us from his obviously abusive and neglectful home


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

now I feel even worse. the vet just called and he is fine. I am on my cell and cannot type.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad he did well  Good boy Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is licking his IV shaved area like crazy so the E-collar is back on. 

After I dropped Toby off yesterday morning I hightailed it to DFW Airport and hopped a flight to Colorado Springs to join my husband at a military reserve conference he was attending (and receiving an award at the dinner later that night). We took a 6 a.m. flight back to Dallas and boy are we pooped! 

Toby was ecstatic to see us. All was forgotten, even when we put the e-collar on him.

As it turns out they removed a small growth on his muzzle, and aspirated another one on his cheek we didn't even know about. Those are OK, but.... they found a cobblestone area of inflammed tissue underneath his canine molar. They removed it and needed my authorization to send it out for biopsy. Normally they find little growths they call epilus (sp) and those are benign, but this one had a rough cobble stone texture and his vet was concerned enough to remove and recommend we send it out for biopsy. I authorized it and we'll know more next week. Keep your fingers crossed and send us some good vibes for Toby. :crossfing

I personally think sedated dentals are a good thing for dogs, if they can tolerate the sedation, because they can catch these growths early and get them removed and biopsied. Toby needed a dental earlier, but it was postponed due to his cataract surgery and recovery, so we are about 6 months behind, so if it turns out to be a cancer, I will wonder if we waited too long.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of Golden thoughts and prayers for you and Toby coming your way !!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne, just seeing the latest on Toby. He will be in my thoughts and prayers as will you. Hopefully it's nothing or they have caught it early....:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers that all is well. Keep us posted.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry if you misunderstood my joke:doh:. You are the epitome of a good dog mommy! I think even Copper would have considered living with you guys to be a trade-up.

I hope and pray the growth is benign. many good thoughts and prayers being thought/said for toby.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed and good vibes sent for benign results :crossfing


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anne, thinking about Toby and that everything turns out great!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so sorry if you misunderstood my joke:doh:. You are the epitome of a good dog mommy! I think even Copper would have considered living with you guys to be a trade-up.
> 
> I hope and pray the growth is benign. many good thoughts and prayers being thought/said for toby.


 I knew you were joking!! No misunderstanding...but Toby doesn't like me again--the dreaded E-collar monster is over his head!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The vet used to give me some type of calming ointment/lotion for Copper's shaved areas because he also licked and chewed any irritated areas he could reach.
i don't remember what it was, but maybe you could ask your vet about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts, prayers and hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is licking his IV shaved area like crazy so the E-collar is back on.
> 
> After I dropped Toby off yesterday morning I hightailed it to DFW Airport and hopped a flight to Colorado Springs to join my husband at a military reserve conference he was attending (and receiving an award at the dinner later that night). We took a 6 a.m. flight back to Dallas and boy are we pooped!
> 
> ...


Fingers are definitely crossed - and good vibes are being sent. I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby isn't licking his shaved spot today. Whew!! 

Right now we are still dealing with soft stools, but I'm pretty sure it's a reaction to the Clavamox he is on for the next several days. He has a digestive enzyme blood draw scheduled for next Tuesday (another fasting draw and another breakfast I eat in secret) and if it's still bad I'll mention it to his vet.

We still don't know about the tissue biopsy results.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Praying for Toby!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got the email about the biopsy from Toby's vet:



> MICROSCOPIC FINDINGS: POLYPOID GINGIVAL FIBROUS HYPERPLASIA WITH
> LYMPHOPLASMACYTIC GINGIVITIS.
> 
> The report says this appears completely removed and with a good prognosis. Etiology is unknown but thought to be from chronic gingivitis/periodontal disease so we will have to watch his gums a little bit closer going forward. So basically this was just an overgrowth of hyperplastic gingival tissue with a collection of cells that ususally group with inflammation (lymphocytes, plastmacytes, neutrophils, etc).


Good news--but it probably means more sedated dental exams to watch his gums. 

I brush his teeth daily, so I'm a little disappointed he has this issue!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I understand your disappointment, but glad the news are still good. Hugs to sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Give your boy a kiss from me. I'm glad it is not something serious, although sorry for additional sedated cleanings.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad the news was good, hope Toby is feeling better and will be back to his normal self soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

SO glad for Toby's good news. Give him a big kiss for me!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to be the recipient of the Evil Eye again tomorrow morning....a fasting digestive enzyme test for Mr. Tobes. This is getting old....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How did this mornings test go?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> How did this mornings test go?


Toby was not happy about fasting. Hubby was here to distract him while I ate, then I distracted him while hubby ate. Then he whined! 

We put his new Thundershirt on him today, as an experiment to see if it calmed him down at the vet clinic. He is a sufferer of Excessive Greeting and Excessive Barking Disorders. It worked fairly well (he sure was cute in it). He was definitely quieter in the reception area, only barked once when the nurse called his name (how cute is that?). He was great with the initial testing and blood test, but he tried to French Kiss his vet when she came in and spoke to him--calmed back down though. 

When it was over and we checked out, he decided to let loose barking at two very big scary looking Dobermans, so I pulled the bribe him with a treat distraction, which worked. 

We won't know the blood test results for a while, since they are shipped to Texas A&M and run in batches. Could be tomorrow, could be in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Often the gingival issues are genetic... So you will be brushing forever!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Just catching up on this. So glad Toby is doing fine. Poor boy, fasting is obviously not his idea of a fun thing. Do give him a hug and cookie from me when he can have it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy to read Toby is doing better after the trip to the vet. That evil eye is the worse! I agree with dentals, no matter if you brush your dog's teeth or not. I brush my dogs teeth, and a dental was the only way we found my Penny's tumor in her mouth. Sometimes it is hard for vets to really get a good look unless the dog is asleep.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Often the gingival issues are genetic... So you will be brushing forever!!!


yep, Toby has a lemon mouth! Guess I better stock up on more brushes!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky Penny said:


> Happy to read Toby is doing better after the trip to the vet. That evil eye is the worse! I agree with dentals, no matter if you brush your dog's teeth or not. I brush my dogs teeth, and a dental was the only way we found my Penny's tumor in her mouth. Sometimes it is hard for vets to really get a good look unless the dog is asleep.


Thank you for posting this, though I'm sorry Penny has the tumor. Too often I hear about pet owners putting those dentals off because of the anesthesia involved or the expense and there are risks in doing it. 

I think Toby's forgiven me because he got fed very well yesterday, though he's not happy because I'm now discouraging him from licking his shaved spot. I guess the fuzz growing back is annoying to him.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That fuzz must be ittchy! Happy to hear he is doing well, no evil eye for awhile now? 

Penny is doing alright. This summer will be 3 years that she has been fighting this cancer, I feel blessed that she has been with me that long. Oral tumors can be really nasty, spreading all over the face, so getting those mouths checked out is a must.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DG, I hope the results of Toby's bloodwork are good.

What a boy you have there, reading his adventures always make me laugh, never a dull moment in your household, huh? I know the staff at your Vet Clinic must love your special boy. 

I'd like to see a picture of Toby modeling in his Thundershirt..........

You know how I'm always saying what a Tomboy Roxy is-one of her most favorite things to do is to roll in the grass pretty much non stop when she's wearing her Thundershirt. By the time she's finished, she's so covered in grass you can barely tell she has it one. A girl only a mom could love, at least she's not rolling in mud with it on.


----------

